# Voltage of Lights in USA Trains?



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Help! I am about to finish the install of Airwire into my new engine and came across a piece about checking the voltage of the lights already factory installed. So does any body know the voltage or rating of USAT lights? Or can I run them straight off of the Airwire receiver board? 
Thanks 
Rod


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I would just replace them with something compatable with the Airwire decoder or better yet use LEDs, just make shre you sue a correct ohm resister between the decoder and the LEDs.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Here is the information from George Schreyer’s Technical Tips. 

At 20 volts DC in to the board, the number board lamps draw about 115 mA, the headlights about 75 mA and the markers 55 mA for a total of 245 mA. 

George goes into a lot of detail about adapting these boards for DCC. It is certainly worth a read. 
GP-9 Lighting


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They are different on each loco. I have a gp38-2 here and the number boards were track voltage.... on my gp7/9 they are 3 volts. 

I would recommend you connect your loco up to track power, and measure the voltage applied.... or you will most likely be blowing out bulbs. 

By the way, I have F3, PA, NW2, GP9, etc, so you have an opportunity to NOT be buying new bulbs! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Guys. I shall unpeel the tin foil that surrounds the lights today just to see if they are Lamps or LED's. 
Next time I'm in town I'll get some LED's any way. In the mean time I'll leave the lighting wires disconnected. 
Rod


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, it turned out that the lamps on my Alco S-4 are LED's. So far, so good. I have lights,forwards and reverse.I have power and directional movement. Now I know that I am going to come across as a dummy here, but I cannot understand the instructions on how to get the sound module to operate/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif" border=0>" border=0>/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif" border=0>" border=0> I have read the instruction book for three days, and still don't get it. What could I be missing guys???? 
Any help gratefully accepted. 
Rod 
Sorry, I forgot to add that I am using an Airwire T9000 and a Soundtrax DSX sound decoder.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Rod, are you using the DSX to run the motor? Or do you have an AirWire receiver too? 

What part don't you get? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, I have the T-9000 transmitter and an Airwire receiver. I have also aquired a Soundtrax DSL Diesel sound decoder from Stan C. I have linked the transmitter to the loco's AW receiver and have movement and lights. But I cannot figure out how to get the sound to fire up. I have wired it in as per the instructions, and even reversed the black and red wires(as per the instructions) but I still cannot get the sound to work. 
As I said, I am a total novice/dummy at this kind of thing. I'm sure there is something I am missing in my application of the programming. 
Rod


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rod Fearnley on 05/27/2008 11:12 AM
Greg, I have the T-9000 transmitter and an Airwire receiver. I have also aquired a Soundtrax DSL Diesel sound decoder from Stan C. I have linked the transmitter to the loco's AW receiver and have movement and lights. But I cannot figure out how to get the sound to fire up. I have wired it in as per the instructions, and even reversed the black and red wires(as per the instructions) but I still cannot get the sound to work. 
As I said, I am a total novice/dummy at this kind of thing. I'm sure there is something I am missing in my application of the programming. 
Rod 




Rod, that may not be the case.... The total novice/dummy part. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

That DSX had been in the shop for some time and may have given up the ghost. We should have tested it before you took it home. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif I assumed it worked... 

Good thing you took it on credit rather than paid for it.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 

If you can't get it to work, deep six it.....


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan you're too kind Sir. I am convinced it is me at fault. I have not even figured out how to program the decoder 
yet, or at least, all my attempts have been in vane. I have a sneaky suspicion that I will have to reset factory defaults (???) Then, 
"Program the external decoder's address, first connect the sound decoder to the Airwire decoder.Set the frequency to match the throttles frequency (How?) and turn on the power to both. 
use Service mode programming and set both the Airwire decoder and the external decoder to the desired address. See the throttle manual for detailed instructions." [P15 AirWire 900 Decoder instructions.] 

I'll get there eventually............................ 
Rod


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

1. Rod, can you control the motor from the Airwire transmitter to the AirWire receiver? If so, then the frequencies are set. 

2. Now be sure you have the address you want for that loco, If not set the address desired. 

3. The next thing is to set the address of the sound decoder to match the address of the AirWire receiver. You use "service mode" programming to configure the sound decoder. This is probably the tricky part for you. 

You might want to verify you got steps 1 and 2 complete before we head for #3. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 
1. Rod, can you control the motor from the Airwire transmitter to the AirWire receiver? If so, then the frequencies are set. 
Answer:- Yes, I have control of the motor, direction and lights. 
2. Now be sure you have the address you want for that loco, If not set the address desired. 
Answer:- ok,done. 
3. The next thing is to set the address of the sound decoder to match the address of the AirWire receiver. You use "service mode" programming to configure the sound decoder. This is probably the tricky part for you. 
Answer:- It is!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif" border=0> 
Rod


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod... Just a review from page 25 in the T9000 manual... I know you've read it a dozen or more times. I've added the (locomotive number) in addition to the work address. 


Since service mode programming can change everything including addresses, an extra 
keystroke has been added to confirm entering this mode. *For this example*, the decoder 
address will be set to *the locomotive number of your choice*. Make sure that all other locomotives are turned off. 

All service mode programming is done with following keystroke sequence, no matter 
what CV is to be programmed. 

Start by pushing and releasing *SPR*. Notice the $ sign and SPR are both flashing. Imagine the dollar sign as a warning about the “cost” of accidentally programming more than one locomotive. It’s corny but it does serve as a reminder to check that only the desired locomotive is powered up. 

Push the *SEL* key to confirm and notice the flashing has stopped. 

The CV to be programmed is entered first. The T9000 uses the * key to enter CV numbers. Since the address is CV1, start by pushing by pushing the * key. 

Cn means configuration number. 

Now push 1, then * again. 

Enter the value for the CV, by first pushing the # key. 

Notice that the Cn is now just C with the colon flashing. 

Enter the desired address, (Lovomotive Number) for this example and then push # to transmit the address. 

The colon will stop flashing. The AirWire decoder will beep twice if the (locomotive number) address is in the range of 1 to 99. If the (locomotive number) address were higher than 99, theAirWire decoder will beep 3 times. 

At this point, you have two options. 

(1.) Enter another CV number, starting with the * key again and repeat the same sequence as 
above. The * key does not end this mode. Pushing it means you want to enter another CV 
number. 

(2.) *Exit the programming mode by pushing the SPR key. This is the only key with which 
you can exit the service programming mode.* 

Rod, these are my procedures from here down... 

At this time, I generally everything off. The turn the receiver and transmitter back on. If the LN # you programmed in is on the LCD, you should be linked and all functions working. 

Hope this would give some help...


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan you have mail. 
Rod


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rod Fearnley on 05/28/2008 3:25 PM
Stan you have mail. 
Rod




Has not arrived yet.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Re sent Stan. The mail section on MLS seems a bit gummy this morning??? 
I sent the same mail to you via MLS on the 28th. 
Rod


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod 

As you know, USAT locos are often labelled as power hogs and the suspiscion has been that the lights played a big part in it. Have you been able to check start current draw for a USAT diesel with LEDs? 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug, I must admit I have not. I shall do that when I get back to it, probably tomorrow. I had to put it aside due to other commitments this past few days. It may also help going back to it refreshed 
Thanks for your input. 
Rod


----------

